# Bravo!



## SteveC (Jun 22, 2011)

I just wanted to give  big round of applause to everyone involved with WotBS. I subscribed to both versions through RPGNOW and have enjoyed the whole line tremendously. I think a hearty "well done," has been earned by everyone involved with both editions.

Great job, all!


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks. And I've got to congratulate Russ for having the stamina to do this twice, and still want to keep going with more adventure paths.

I can't wait to hear about the first people to beat the 4e version.


----------



## Falkus (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll echo those sentiments! It's a very well written Adventure Path; and it's been well worth the price. Alas, I have yet to find the time to run it; but hopefully, I will one of these days.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Jun 22, 2011)

Hear Hear!


----------



## malcolm_n (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been an absolute joy to have become a part of this, even if it was a bit later into the process.  I'm really looking forward to the future now (pun intended).  Zeitgeist will be a great opportunity for me to finally play one of these myself!


----------



## DragoonLance (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll echo the comments above.  I got really excited looking through the Aquiline Heart where everything the characters have done so far ends up affecting them one way or another.  I'm currently running Red Hand of Doom in 4e and that's been one of the things I've really enjoyed about it as well, how each choice can change the course of the war and the outcome of the final battle.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, guys!  There's times when doing something like this - especially for years - can get a bit depressing; but comments like this _really_ help!


----------



## Colmarr (Jun 28, 2011)

Then let me repeat my comment from the actual article thread:



> Curious about a mention elsewhere that the PCs' decisions come home to roost in this adventure, I just took some time to read it.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> There is so much awesome in here that I'm tempted to start the AP straight away. Fortunately, I've got  locked and loaded instead. If the end of  is half as amazing as Beating of the Aquiline Heart, my group has a fantastic campaign ahead of them.




Massive kudos to those who wrote Aquiline Heart, and to those who were responsible for developing the AP in such a way that all those little decision points were relevant to the outcome.


----------



## gideonpepys (Jun 28, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Thanks, guys!  There's times when doing something like this - especially for years - can get a bit depressing; but comments like this _really_ help!




Despressing!? I won't hear of it!

Altogether now:

"For he's a jolly good fellow, for he's a jolly good feeeellow..." (etc.)


----------



## liggetar (Jun 29, 2011)

After 2 years of playing, we're making great progress - getting towards the end of adventure 9.  I must say, one thing I love is how well written and memorable the NPCs are.  I think this has really given me the tools to throw in appropriate twists of my own to personalize things - and let the players do the same in a very satisfying way.

(Spoilerish stuff to come)

One of the best examples - the half-orc warden/fighter found in the Temple of Echoed Souls that he was Coaltongue's bastard son (and gained the Legendary Sovereign epic destiny).  He is determined to return to Ragesia as its rightful ruler.  This made negotiations with Shaaladel in our last session particularly amusing.  He certainly wouldn't stand by and let Shaaladel take the throne, nor is breaking down the state appealing to him.  So Shaaladel has thrown out an alternative - and Coaltongue's son is now engaged to Shalosha   I figure with biomancy, children might even come from this union 

Thank you so much for this truly outstanding adventure path.  I'm looking forward to Zeitgeist too - although part of that is selfish - I want to be a player again for awhile


----------



## Zinovia (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you for all the work that has gone into this adventure path. My group is still in adventure 5 due to our infrequent sessions, but they are well embroiled in the plot. Despite the many alterations I've made, the framework is all yours. Thanks for the great campaign.


----------

